# 21:9 vs. 4k Gamingmonitore



## Gast1648761005 (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

spätestens nächstes Jahr wird bei mir ein neuer Monitor + Grafikkarte (High- End Nvidia Ampere ) fällig und ich möchte schonmal ein paar Meinungen hören/ Eindrücke erlangen, die zu meiner Meinungsbildung beitragen werden.

Derzeit bin ich mit einer GTX 1070 auf einem Asus PG 279 unterwegs und sehr zufrieden. Ich spiele hauptsächlich Singleplayer und so ziemlich alles quer Beet.

Allerdings habe ich erst neulich wieder bei einem Kollegen einen Ultrawidescreen bestaunt und war sehr angetan. Es werden auch immer mehr Spiele unterstützt und bei den wenigen, die es nicht tun, gibts Communitypatches oder ich könnte mit zwei schwarzen Balken leben.

Allerdings bin ich auch jemand, der sofort bemerkt, wenn ein Spiel höher aufgelöst wird. Soll ja Menschen geben, die sehen zwischen HD und 4k keinen Unterschied. Daher zu meinen Fragen:

1. Was bietet EUCH einen größeren Mehrwert? 21:9 oder 4k 16:9? Weshalb? Ist die 4k Auflösung beim Spielen überhaupt noch viel besser als WQHD oder fällt das irgendwann nicht mehr auf. Kann 21:9 auch stören beim Spielen ?

2. Sollte es 21:9 werden: 34 Zoll 3440x1440 oder 38 Zoll 3840x1600? Wo liegen da vor und Nachteile? Erfahrungen? Wie gesagt werde ich mir vermutlich eine 3080 RtX oder evtl. sogar Ti holen.

3. Sollte bei Frage 1 die Entscheidung auf 21:9 fallen: Ich habe mir mal ein paar potenzielle Monitore herausgesucht.

- LG 34GK950G
- Asus PG349Q
- LG 38GL950G

Eure Meinungen zu den Monitoren oder andere Empfehlungen? HDR ist mir nicht sonderlich wichtig, da es noch zu unausgereift und teuer ist m.M.n. Wichtig ist nur mind. 100 Hz. Darunter möchte ich nicht mehr gehen. Preislich würde ich bis max. 1500 Eur gehen. Monitor widd zu 90% für spielen verwendet, Rest für Musik hören, Office etc...

Danke für eure Beiträge.


----------



## shootme55 (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin zwar ein krasser Sonderfall, aber ich erzähls dir trotzdem: ich hab einen 40" 4k mit 60Hz (iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1), der aber einen super Funktionsumfang hat was die Bilddarstellung betrifft. Daher kanns mal passieren dass ich im 21:9 spiele und oben/unten einen schwarzen balken hab, oder originalauflösung raufskaliert (also fullHD flächendeckend x 2) oder bei alten Spielen 1024x768 faktor 2 darstelle, oder in 4k spiele.
Von 21:9 halte ich daher recht wenig, weil mir dann die Fläche beim arbeiten abgeht. Ich verwende meinen ja wirklich wie wenns 4 kleine wären.

Was bei dieser Größe jedenfalls nachteilig ist, unabhängig vom Hersteller, ist die Polsterwirkung wenn man zu nahe dran sitzt. Das bedeutet wenn du zu nahe bist ist der Entfernungsunterschied Auge-Displaymitte und Auge-Displaykante so groß dass du beim ansehen glaubst du schaust durch ein Weitwinkelobjektiv bzw. das Display ist verbogen. Also wenn du einen ordentlichen Eintaucheffekt willst würd ich bei der Größe jedenfalls ein Curved-Display nehmen.

BTW: dein 38-Zöller kostet 2k, bissl über deinem selbstgesteckten budget.


----------



## HisN (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin gleich der nächste Sonderfall mit 40" UHD-Monitor^^

Jeder 16-9 Monitor kann 21:9 darstellen, wie jeder 21:9-Monitor 16:9 darstellen kann. Weiß gar nicht warum ihr da immer so ein Aufriss drum macht 

Und auch eine 2080TI ist in FHD in der Regel schon überfordert, d.h. je höher die Auflösung desto größer die Kompromisse, die ein Ultra-Verwöhnter-FHD-User eingehen muss^^

Ich sags mal so: Seit es 144hz Monitore mit 4K in vernünftiger Größe gibt, ist es doch gar keine Frage mehr ... 4K und 120/144hz. Und wenn es einem Gefällt, dann zockt man halt in 3840x1648 (mit Balken). Dafür nimmt man die 2160 Pixel in der Höhe zum Arbeiten/Surfen/Filmchen schauen mit.


Mein nächster wird wahrscheinlich: ROG Strix XG43UQ   | Monitors | ASUS Global
Der hat alles was ich gerne hätte (Fläche, Auflösung, Hz) an einem Kabel^^


----------



## Gast1648761005 (10. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Allerdings sind mir eure Vorschläge allesamt zu groß bzw. zu wenig Hz.


----------



## HisN (10. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal der Unterschied zwischen 4K und 3840x1648 für Dich.
Wie gesagt ... beides am gleichen Monitor. Kann man ja haben, wenn man möchte^^

Ach ja, auch Dein jetziger Monitor kann 21:9 darstellen (Custom-Resolution 1920x822) also nur um es mal "zu erleben" brauchst Du keinen neuen Monitor kaufen. 
Probier es doch einfach aus, anstatt auf Erfahrungen aus 2. Hand zu setzen.


----------



## Gast1648761005 (10. Oktober 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Hier mal der Unterschied zwischen 4K und 3840x1648 für Dich.
> Wie gesagt ... beides am gleichen Monitor. Kann man ja haben, wenn man möchte^^
> 
> Ach ja, auch Dein jetziger Monitor kann 21:9 darstellen (Custom-Resolution 1920x822) also nur um es mal "zu erleben" brauchst Du keinen neuen Monitor kaufen.
> Probier es doch einfach aus, anstatt auf Erfahrungen aus 2. Hand zu setzen.



Mein lieber HisN,

das habe ich bereits gemacht. Mit mehreren Spielen sogar. Aber das hat mir weder ein Gefühl von Ultrawide vermittelt, noch bin ich schlauer. Es ist halt doch ein Unterschied, ob der Bildschirm 27 Zoll groß bzw. 61 cm breit ist und Ultrawide "simuliert", oder ob ich auf 82 cm Breite und 34 Zoll spiele. Das gilt auch für einen 32 Zoll 4k.  Zum Ultrawide-Feeling gehört einfach auch die Breite. Und leider halte ich nicht viel davon einen Monitor abseits der maximalen möglichen Pixelanzahl zu gebrauchen 

Daher freut es mich, dass du für dich deine Optimallösung gefunden hast und mich versuchst ebenfalls dafür zu gewinnen, aber leider bin ich davon nicht sonderlich überzeugt.


----------



## HisN (10. Oktober 2019)

hihi, ich versuche nur Deine Entscheidungsfindung voranzutreiben. Ich weiß ja nicht was Du alles schon gemacht hast und was nicht, solange Du es nicht erwähnst. Die Breite gehört dazu? Ist aber vom Sitzabstand abhängig. D.h. wenn Du Dich näher an die Kiste setzt, dann hast Du die gleiche Breite als wenn die Kiste größer ist und Du weiter davon weg sitzt. Das sind also alles Variablen die man selbst in der Hand hat.


----------



## Gast1648761005 (10. Oktober 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich halte nicht viel davon einen 4k Monitor mit einer geringeren Auflösung zu betreiben.
Das mit dem Abstand halte ich für eine seltsame Theorie. Mein TV ist 40 Zoll groß und ich sitze davon 4 Meter entfernt. Trotzdem kommt bei mir z.b. Geralt (Witcher Gameplay auf Youtube) auf dem TV größer rüber als bei 70 cm Abstand auf meinem 27 Zoll. Das menschliche Gehirn lässt sich mit solchen Illusionen nur in der Theorie austricksen. Das ist nicht die gleiche Immersion wie bei einer richtigen Breite. 
Sitz ja auch nicht im Flugzeug und betrachtest eine unter dir liegende Stadt und empfindest die gleiche Perspektive bezogen auf die Größe als wenn du im Miniaturmuseum bist.

Oder anders gesagt: Wenn meine Freundin nächstes mal wieder meint der VW Golf wird so langsam zu klein, sage ich einfach: Quatsch Schatz, geh einfach näher ran, schon ist er groß.  "Die Variabel hast du selbst in der Hand" :-p


----------



## shootme55 (10. Oktober 2019)

R3Play schrieb:


> Quatsch Schatz, geh einfach näher ran, schon ist er groß.  "Die Variabel hast du selbst in der Hand" :-p



Danke, den Satz lass ich mir einrahmen und hänge ich übers Bett!!!  

Dann nimm deinen Fernseher, setz dich 70cm davor und stell ihn breitbild, dann hast einen Vorgeschmack. Oder hast keinen 4k? 

Ich weiss ja nicht ob die Technik jetzt immer das hergibt. Früher hatte ich mit den Monitoren schon das Problem dass sie jede Auflösung vollflächig gestreckt haben, und das war nicht berauschend.


----------



## HisN (10. Oktober 2019)

Das hast Du in der Hand ... macht der Graka-Treiber^^
Hat er auch "früher" schon gemacht.


----------



## Gast1648761005 (10. Oktober 2019)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Danke, den Satz lass ich mir einrahmen und hänge ich übers Bett!!!
> 
> Dann nimm deinen Fernseher, setz dich 70cm davor und stell ihn breitbild, dann hast einen Vorgeschmack. Oder hast keinen 4k?
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht ob die Technik jetzt immer das hergibt. Früher hatte ich mit den Monitoren schon das Problem dass sie jede Auflösung vollflächig gestreckt haben, und das war nicht berauschend.



Ich wusste, dass es nicht lange gut gehen würde 


Also jetzt bitte nicht krampfhaft mich von Ultrawide auf einem 4k überzeuge, sondern auf meinen Eröffnungspost eingehen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Oktober 2019)

meine erfahrung mit LG 38GL950G ist durchweg positiv und um ehrlich zu sein will ich mir nichts mehr kleineres für meinen dektop (3840x1600) vorstellen. es gibt keine anwendung, max bis auf videoediting, die soviel platz sinnvoll füllen könnte! cinema4d läuft neben illustrator im fenstermodus mit vollem eingeblendeten funktionsumfang –was wirklichwirklichwirklich beeindruckend ist– und erst die übersicht....................
startrek in 21:9 auf 38" auf netflix auf der anderen seite sieht schäbig aus, selbst mit dem HD+ paket. in der mitte des bildschirms, umgeben von dicken schwarzen balken links-rechts-oben-unten wird  das bild klein dargestellt, und muß über add-ons vergrößert werden! das ergebnis sind riesige sichtbare pixel aber immerhin vollbild, trotzdem geil, ist halt so, scheiß netflix....
spiele richtung GTAV laufen flüssig mit 1070 in der höchsten auflösung (ohne MSAA++ versteht sich) konstant mit 75frames VSYNC. 
zurückgelehnt, füße auf dem tisch + gamepad in der hand ist da so die standardhaltung... gilt generell für alle rennspiele. 
jetzt der negative teil 
kompetitiv shoter zocken ist hier nicht. übersicht leidet extrem unter der größe, trotz ausgeprägter nackenmuskulatur kann das hirn so viel input nicht schnell genug verarbeiten. es hat schon einen grund weshalb esport nicht über 24-27" hinausgeht. 
ein 2ter shoter-tauglicher 27" monitor ist so gesehen dann ergänzend nötig..


----------



## DerLee (11. Oktober 2019)

Hi,
ich hatte mir anfang des Jahres ein 21:9, 35", 3440 x 1440 Pixel, 120 Hz geholt.
Habe auch lang überlegt.

Beim spielen sind mir keine Probleme bekannt das was mal nicht geklappt haben soll.
Einzig sind Videos in Games, da habe ich links und recht ein schwarzen Balken. Sind wohl meist auf 16:9 fix.

Youtube Videos, auch bei Netflix, ist zu 90% auf 16:9 fix.

Stören tut mich das jetzt nicht.

Filme auf 21:9 anzuschauen brauchen wir nicht drüber reden, ist einfach Hammer.
Games auf 21:9 .... möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Es kommt schon gewaltig rüber.

LG Lee


----------



## Gast1648761005 (11. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich spiele ja hauptsächlich Singleplayerspiele, aber ab und zu evtl. ne Runde PUBG oder Battlefield ist auch drin. D.h. für solche Spiele wäre ein 34 Zoll Ultrawide evtl. der bessere Kompromiss? Ich spiele nicht sonderlich kompetativ aondern mehr für den Spaß.

Oder ist dann wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr eine Grafikkarte kaufe eine 3080 RTX zu stark oder übertrieben für 3440x1440? oder wird das noch genügend gefordert?


----------



## HisN (11. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> meine erfahrung mit LG 38GL950G ist durchweg positiv und um ehrlich zu sein will ich mir nichts mehr kleineres für meinen dektop (3840x1600) vorstellen. es gibt keine anwendung, max bis auf videoediting, die soviel platz sinnvoll füllen könnte!



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber wer keinen Bock auf Scrollen im Browser hat, der füllt auch 2160 Pixel höher "sinnvoll".
Und es gibt bestimmt noch 100 andere Anwendungen und nicht "keine", die den Platz sinnvoll nutzen können. 
Bitte.



R3Play schrieb:


> Oder ist dann wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr eine Grafikkarte kaufe eine 3080 RTX zu stark oder übertrieben für 3440x1440? oder wird das noch genügend gefordert?



Du bekommst eine 2080TI mit einem 6 Jahre alten Game in FHD "klein". 
D.h. es ist in FHD schon ein Kompromiss, und wird in höheren Auflösungen ein immer größerer Kompromiss.
Es gibt keinen Overkill oder etwas übertriebenes sondern nur Dich, Deine Software und Ansprüche und Dein Budget.


Wer seine Grafikkarte nicht genügend "gefordert" bekommt, hat meistens einfach nur keine Lust sich mit den Reglern im Game oder im Treiber auseinanderzusetzen. Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten seine Graka zu "fordern".


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Oktober 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen, aber wer keinen Bock auf Scrollen im Browser hat, der füllt auch 2160 Pixel höher "sinnvoll".
> Und es gibt bestimmt noch 100 andere Anwendungen und nicht "keine", die den Platz sinnvoll nutzen können.
> Bitte.
> .


selbstredend
der kleine behinder 1080p ist links^^


----------



## Gast1648761005 (11. Oktober 2019)

Danke für eure Beiträge. Also ich denke Ultrawide wird es werden. Ich bin von der Immersion zu arg beeindruckt.

Jetzt schwanke ich noch zw. 38 Zoll mit 3840x1600 und 34 Zoll mit 3440x1440. 

Für die 34 Zoll sprechen die höhere FPS, weniger Kopfdrehen, besser in schnellen Onlinespielen und kostengünstiger. 

Der 38 Zoll bietet mehr Arbeitsfläche, noch mehr Immersion, höhere Auflösung.

Weiß es echt nicht.  Wenn es ein 34 Zöller wird dann eher der LG 34 GK950G oder der Asus PG 349Q?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. Oktober 2019)

Lieber den LG statt Asus wegen dem neueren Panel. Ob nun 34 oder 38 Zoll ist reine Budget- und Geschmackfrage. der 38er mit 144 Hz ist ja auch noch nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## Gast1648761005 (11. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Lieber den LG statt Asus wegen dem neueren Panel. Ob nun 34 oder 38 Zoll ist reine Budget- und Geschmackfrage. der 38er mit 144 Hz ist ja auch noch nicht auf dem Markt.



Hat der 38 Zöller auch noch das alte GSync-Model? Sollte ich beim 34er das GSync nehmen oder ist der FreeSync zu empfehlen. Ich habe momentan eine 1070 und auch zukünftig werde ich bei nvidia bleiben.


----------

